# Fur-Eh! - Western Canada's Furry Convention



## Rei_Vegan (Jan 6, 2012)

Have you heard about Alberta' first fully fledged furry convention?  Fur-Eh!  Itâ€™s at the Edmonton Hilton Garden Inn on May 4th-6th.  Finally, a convention in Western Canada, and easily accessible if youâ€™re coming over the border.  As itâ€™s our first year, the theme is Canadiana, so thereâ€™s some pretty sweet canuck inspired swag to bring home (toques, scarves, jerseys, collectable furry hockey cards and more!), not to mention access to a few Canadian artists that you might not otherwise see down south!  If you want to know more (GoH, programming, registration, etc.), visit the Fur-Eh! website at: http://www.fureh.ca 

Spread the word.    See you in May!


----------

